
Launch HN: Chest.store – Open-source cloud object/file explorer and Git server - whatl3y
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m Lance, a developer out of Atlanta, GA, USA and am the creator of chest.store[0][1]. I decided to utilize any spare time I had during both the quarantine and paternity leave (I had a baby boy the day after Memorial Day) building it in hopes to solve some of my (and hopefully your) cloud storage whoa&#x27;s.<p>After constantly struggling with FTP clients and various CLIs for managing files in different cloud storage products I (or my teams at work) had files hosted in, I figured there could be a better way to browse &amp; manage files hosted in these locations in a single interface. I also realized that versioning in each product was relatively foreign to me, and I figured git was the perfect tool to use for versioning not just software repos, but any type of file. Using commands like `git log` and `git checkout $COMMIT_HASH` makes it super easy to review changes to different files, so why not build versioning of files within chest.store on top of a built in git server and client and store the version &quot;repos&quot; in the user&#x27;s cloud bucket(s)?<p>Since chest.store uses git for version history of files uploaded and managed through this server, you can also use the git server like any old remote you&#x27;re used to (Github, Gitlab, etc.) As it stands today chest.store is pretty early and I have plans of building many more collaboration and team-focused features, but primarily wanted to get any feedback I could via hacker news. I thought there would be no shortage of people who could provide feedback, particularly critical feedback for me to digest and make changes as needed :)<p>Thanks for checking it out and again, would love your feedback and anything you think would be nice to have for you to use it :)<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chest.store<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cheststore&#x2F;chest.store
======
opendomain
First of all: congratulations on your baby boy.

Also congrats on releasing! Looks awesome.

~~~
whatl3y
Thanks! This was also a good project to start learning & integrating
Typescript into my JS projects so overall it’s been a great learning
experience outside of enjoying him and getting peed on :)

